# Bike-Marathon Pfingsten 2010



## bennoh (21. Januar 2010)

Servus,

kann mir jemand von euch Tips geben, wo ich hobbymäßig an Pfingsten 2010 (22./23.05.2010) einen Bike-Marathon fahren kann. 

Im optimalen Fall nicht mehr als 2 Autostunden von Mainz entfernt. 

Danke im Voraus
Benno


----------



## rmfausi (21. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
wenns auch RR sein kann hier .

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bennoh (23. Januar 2010)

Vielen Dank für den Tip. Würde MTB präferieren, RR ginge aber auch.

Gibts sonst noch Empfehlungen?


----------



## Ailton (23. Januar 2010)

In diesem Jahr sieht es an Pfingsten eher mau aus. Am Pfingstmontag findet immer der Marathon in La Reid (BEL) statt. Von Mainz aus sind das allerdings etwa 250 km, also etwas mehr als 2 Autostunden. Infos zum Rennen findest du hier: http://www.ardennes-trophy.be


----------



## skyder (23. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

24h von Lofer  - vom 22.-23.05 - Marathon rund um die Uhr...

http://www.24h-lofer.de:daumen:

Gruß

skyder


----------



## Taurine (24. Januar 2010)

Wusste gar nicht, dass Lofer nur 2 Std. von Mainz entfernt liegt. Mal wieder kostenlose Werbung für die eigene Veranstaltung geschickt platziert


----------



## skyder (24. Januar 2010)

1. Du hast recht - sind mehr als zwei Stunden - liegt daran, dass ich den Thread nicht vollständig gelesen habe- Sorry
2. Werbung für die eigene Veranstaltung: SCHWACHSINN - wenn das in dieser Form notwendig ist, erstelle ich einfach einen eigenen Thread dazu - und wenn Du Dich im Forum öfters bewegst - wirst Du vielleicht erkennen, dass ich genau dies nicht mache - es sei denn, wir haben einen wirklich neuen Event, oder ich werde als Veranstalter zu einem Thema gefragt. - und hier antworte ich i.d.Regel auch...


----------



## Taurine (24. Januar 2010)

skyder schrieb:


> Werbung für die eigene Veranstaltung: SCHWACHSINN - wenn das in dieser Form notwendig ist, erstelle ich einfach einen eigenen Thread dazu -...



Ich will das Thema ja nicht überstrapazieren - aber es gibt klare Forumsregeln, an die sich vor allem kommerzielle Veranstalter halten sollten. Nur mal zur Erinnerung:
"Werbung ist in den Foren nicht gestattet, ausser sie ist mit MTB-News.de abgestimmt."
Wenn ein Verein ein Rennen veranstaltet, dann soll er es hier im Forum bekanntgeben - keine Frage. Wenn nach Abzug aller Kosten dann überhaupt noch ein paar Euro übrigbleiben, kommen diese der Vereinsarbeit zugute.
Kommerzielle Veranstalter handeln wirtschaftlich und gewinnorientiert und verlangen für die Teilnahme an ihren Veranstaltungen eine nicht unerhebliche Teilnahmegebühr. Darin sind in aller Regel auch die Kosten für Werbung und Marketing kalkuliert. Also sollte man als kommerzieller Veranstalter mit diesem Thema hier im Forum etwas sensibler umgehen.



skyder schrieb:


> - es sei denn, wir haben einen wirklich neuen Event, oder ich werde als Veranstalter zu einem Thema gefragt. - und hier antworte ich i.d.Regel auch...


Du hast hier unaufgefordert auf die 24h von Lofer aufmerksam gemacht - ohne dass Du dazu gefragt worden bist. Wenn das keine Werbung ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht. Dabei ist es unerheblich, ob die Veranstaltung neu ist oder nicht.


----------



## Andreas S. (24. Januar 2010)

Taurine schrieb:


> Ich will das Thema ja nicht überstrapazieren - aber es gibt klare Forumsregeln, an die sich vor allem kommerzielle Veranstalter halten sollten. Nur mal zur Erinnerung:
> "Werbung ist in den Foren nicht gestattet, ausser sie ist mit MTB-News.de abgestimmt."
> Wenn ein Verein ein Rennen veranstaltet, dann soll er es hier im Forum bekanntgeben - keine Frage. Wenn nach Abzug aller Kosten dann überhaupt noch ein paar Euro übrigbleiben, kommen diese der Vereinsarbeit zugute.
> Kommerzielle Veranstalter handeln wirtschaftlich und gewinnorientiert und verlangen für die Teilnahme an ihren Veranstaltungen eine nicht unerhebliche Teilnahmegebühr. Darin sind in aller Regel auch die Kosten für Werbung und Marketing kalkuliert. Also sollte man als kommerzieller Veranstalter mit diesem Thema hier im Forum etwas sensibler umgehen.
> ...



nun haltet mal den Ball flach.
ist doch gar nix passiert.
24h Lofer ist bestimmt sehr interessant,wenn es nicht so weit weg wäre für mich.Ich habe mich an Pfingsten 2010 für das 24h Rund um den Herthasee in Holzappel bei Diez entschieden.Eine sehr schöne Veranstaltung.www.singletrail.net
Und Skyder sehe ich dann im August bei 24h Duisburg


----------



## skyder (25. Januar 2010)

Taurine schrieb:


> Ich will das Thema ja nicht überstrapazieren - aber es gibt klare Forumsregeln, an die sich vor allem kommerzielle Veranstalter halten sollten. Nur mal zur Erinnerung:
> "Werbung ist in den Foren nicht gestattet, ausser sie ist mit MTB-News.de abgestimmt."
> Wenn ein Verein ein Rennen veranstaltet, dann soll er es hier im Forum bekanntgeben - keine Frage. Wenn nach Abzug aller Kosten dann überhaupt noch ein paar Euro übrigbleiben, kommen diese der Vereinsarbeit zugute.
> Kommerzielle Veranstalter handeln wirtschaftlich und gewinnorientiert und verlangen für die Teilnahme an ihren Veranstaltungen eine nicht unerhebliche Teilnahmegebühr. Darin sind in aller Regel auch die Kosten für Werbung und Marketing kalkuliert. Also sollte man als kommerzieller Veranstalter mit diesem Thema hier im Forum etwas sensibler umgehen.
> ...



1. Sorry - hatte vergessen - gehöre ja zur unangenehmen Personengruppe der "kommerziellen Veranstalter", die nur gewinnorientiert agieren und außer Eurozeichnen im Kopf nichts anderes im Sinn haben. Dass bei unseren Veranstaltungen immer Vereine im Boot sind (ich bin selbst seit 1977 Vereinsmensch!!) - und dafür eine nicht unerhebliche Vergütung erhalten (risikolos) die Sie dann für die Vereinsarbeit nutzen - wird oft vergessen. Aber nachdem ich nun seit 2001 Mitglied in diesem Forum bin (da habe ich noch nicht zu diesen komischen "kommerziellen Veranstaltern" gehört und war noch ein anständiger Biker ) und ich tatsächlich nicht gewußt habe, dass ich keine Info (Sorry -meine natürlich kostenlose Werbung) über unsere Events in diesem Forum verbreiten darf - werde ich mich in Zukunft gänzlich zurückhalten. 

2. Der Hinweis auf die 24h von Lofer war nicht unaufgefordert - sondern falsch - weil keine 2 Stunden von Mainz entfernt. Klar wäre besser gewesen, ich würde solch einen Hinweis mit einem Anonymus los werden -da es ja meine Veranstaltung ist... 

Traurig Traurig...


----------



## bennoh (27. Januar 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> nun haltet mal den Ball flach.
> ist doch gar nix passiert.
> 24h Lofer ist bestimmt sehr interessant,wenn es nicht so weit weg wäre für mich.Ich habe mich an Pfingsten 2010 für das 24h Rund um den Herthasee in Holzappel bei Diez entschieden.Eine sehr schöne Veranstaltung.www.singletrail.net
> Und Skyder sehe ich dann im August bei 24h Duisburg



Also Diez sieht sehr interessant aus und wird dementsprechend in die engere Auswahl genommen

@alle
Vielen Dank für die Vorschläge, egal ob sie jetzt im Umkreis von 250km waren oder nicht (der gute Wille zählt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pollux8 (27. Januar 2010)

In Nijmegen (NL) ist am 25.5 ein 120km langer Marathon.
Ich denk,für ein lekkeres Pfingstwochenende lohnt sich ein Besuch in Holland alle mal.
Infos:http://www.marathonbiking.nl/marathon/marathon.php?id=468

Hier noch ein Link des holländischen Marathon Kalenders:
http://www.marathonbiking.nl/marathon/kalender.php


----------



## herr.gigs (30. April 2010)

Ich such auch noch einen Marathon an Pfingsten, weiß jemand mittlerweile mehr? Und er sollte nicht gerade im Ausland sein...

Übern paar Tipps wär ich dankbar!


----------



## Berrrnd (30. April 2010)

http://www.riegelhof-racing.de/race_calendar/

und nun ist eigeninitiative gefragt.


----------



## mauntzy (30. April 2010)

In meinem Rennkalender siehts da auch etwas mau aus, ich hab da nur noch den Grenzgänger, 12h von Sondershausen, aber werd da wohl nicht fahren.

Mit den bösen gewerblichen Auskünften - da gibt es immer ein paar Oberschlaumeier, die sich dann gleich noch bei den Administratoren beschweren. In einem anderen Forum habe ich auch mal die Frage eines Nutzers nach einem Bike-Konfigurator, meinen eigenen als Link geschickt, nachdem vorher zig Links der Konkurrenz gepostet wurden. Ich wurde aus dem Forum ausgeschlossen, weil mein benutzername dort Ähnlichkeiten mit dem Link hatte. Daher Skyder bleibt dir wohl nur die Flucht in den Untergrund: dann kannst du alles posten. Man sieht sich in Singen.


----------



## crossandreas (1. Mai 2010)

Wir suchen  auch noch Fahrer für`s 24H rennen am Herthasee..

http://forum.cx-sport.de auf Rennszene und Herthasee.

Wer Lust hat einfach melden, entweder im Forum oder PN an mich!


----------



## fritzbox (1. Mai 2010)

Der Link funzt nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossandreas (2. Mai 2010)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Der Link funzt nicht



danke 
habs geändert


----------

